# Hanging Patio Lights



## bmxmom (Jun 3, 2005)

I have a question. What do you use to hang patio lights (the kind that are on a string like Chrstimas tree lights)?

Thank you,

Anne


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

They sell a thing that slides in the awning rail and then has a hook, try Camping World.

John


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Wally World sells a package that has 8 or 10 little things that slide onto the awning tube. They go into the same groove that is used for the strap.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

And once you get the proper awning hooks, be sure to stop by this site for a great selection of fun & crazy awning lights:

CheesyLights.com

Enjoy


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I use this product. It's made by the awning manufacturer, and is relatively inexpensive.

Tim

Hanger Awn's


----------



## Big Iron (Jan 16, 2005)

Believe it or not, I picked my "light hooks" up at Walmart for .94 for a package of 3. You should be able to find them in the camping/RV section.

Big Iron


----------



## bmxmom (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I have a lot of options.

anne


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

And if all else fails........CLOTHESPINS!!


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Has anyone rolled rope lights up in the awning?


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

I use binder clips for my Christmas lights at home. I am sure they would work for the TT also. Binder Clips


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I used clothespins before, and now I use spring clamps. I found some really small spring clamps at the home center. They are brightly colored, and are a little bigger than clothespins. (much stronger)

They are quick to get down if I need to pull in the awning in the wind.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I went to Target for awning lights (shown for a patio umbrella)
I also bought a package full of little clips that work well. sunny

MaeJae


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Maejae,

You referring to those little clear clips that come in a round tube--about 30 clips per tube? I picked up those at Target, too, but haven't tried them out yet.

Work well, do they?

Mark


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

mswalt said:


> Maejae,
> 
> You referring to those little clear clips that come in a round tube--about 30 clips per tube? I picked up those at Target, too, but haven't tried them out yet.
> 
> ...


Yes...those would be it.
They work well. I just put one in between every "light fixture"

The clips that go in the awning track "look" more heavy duty
but these did the job.

MaeJae


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

MaeJae,

Thanks. We'll try them next weekend!

Mark


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Not Yet said:


> Has anyone rolled rope lights up in the awning?
> [snapback]39679[/snapback]​


Yes!!! and I love them. The funky lights are fun, but the ease of the rope lights that roll up in the awning won me over. I picked up a set on sale at Camping World and retired my cheesy lights shortly after. Might be "stuffy" to some, but when it gets windy I can have the awning up in seconds and they do a great job lighting up under the awning.


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

I use these Awning Hooks and hang these Globe Lights on them then leave the hooks in the awning tube and roll it up that way i don't lose them.









Jim


----------



## Jay8256 (May 27, 2005)

I use clips made for clip on ID badges... It is a loop of soft plastic with a snap on one end and a little metal clip on the other end.... I put the plastic loop around the wire about every foot and snap it in place... When we set up camp all I have to do is clip the metal end to the awning that comes down over front of the awning tube.. 
Jim


----------

